
It's like Airbnb for your dog - scottndecker
https://itslikeairbnbforyourdog.com/
======
scottndecker
I'm the creator. Happy to take suggestions on other items to fill in the
blanks with or answer any questions you have. The idea was to have it generate
random pairings to help me think of new startup ideas.

